# Windmills



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been involved in the G-gage scene for over 20 years and this is the first time I have added windmills to my collection. To think I missed out on windmills for all those years.

See my windmill videos by clicking below

Windmills 1

Windmills 2


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed, you've been missing out.

One of the first things I want to put. When Susan and I bought our first house, there was an old wood yard decoration windmill. It would go on just a light breeze. Then one day it tumbled across the yard leaving pieces in its path during a big storm. Always wanted to get Susan another one. Now she's my x.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

